# Attention



## Scott Bushey (Apr 27, 2005)

It is against board policy to quote someone from another message board without that persons permission.

We also frown upon requisitioning the boarders here for suggestions for you to post elsewhere. It will benefit you in the long run if you do your own research.

Thanks.


----------

